# missed period, on 2nd day, LOTS OF CREAMY WHITE CM!!!



## lyoung85

okay, so... here is what's going on. i have been cramping on and off for the past week and a half. my period was due yesterday, didn't get it... not ONE drop of blood, AT ALL. those days when i was cramping, i swore i was going to get my period, and didn't. i am on day number 2, no sign of it coming today... (well, hopefully.. still cramping on and off).

now, this is what got me. dh and i had a quickie this morning. and i was thinking to myself, while goin' at it, "oh geez, feels like i started. GREAT!" but to my surprise i saw a LOT of creamy, white CM. lots. which is extreeeemely unusual before my periods. i USUALLY get sticky, white cm... and i'm kind of "dry" down there and i start to spot up until AF is full blown. 

the thing is, though, the past two days i have taken 3 different pg tests. FRER, dollar general 'baby test' brand, and a red-dye equate from walmart, all BFN. i have no other "symptoms." my breasts don't hurt, i don't feel sick... the only thing is - i am really gassy. like, my dh's eyes burnt when i let one rip. 

i am extremely confused, don't know WHAT is going on... if my period was going to be here, i'd be spotting by now. but i've gotten negatives, and the creamy CM is NOT anything i usually get.

wdyt? ladies, be completely honest. if you have to give it to me, just tell me. i would love positive feedback but getting my hopes up has gotten me nowhere. :/


----------



## MrsLQ

Hi Honey

Don't want to read and run, this is the same for me I am 4 days late now and in limbo land, don't want to get my hopes....only difference is I feel sick and have sore boobs, but that really only started last night/ today....

I do not know what it all means, maybe we don't have enough HGC...maybe we are just late? We will have to wait and see, but we can keep each other company. I posted a thread in 1st tri and some woman said it took up to 2 weeks before they got a positive!!

I also have a post...Anyone else late with BFN and 1 day late...eek....there are a few peeps on there if you want some company...if not I shall come back here and see how you get on....
COME ON OUR BFPs!!!!!


----------



## lyoung85

MrsLQ said:


> Hi Honey
> 
> Don't want to read and run, this is the same for me I am 4 days late now and in limbo land, don't want to get my hopes....only difference is I feel sick and have sore boobs, but that really only started last night/ today....
> 
> I do not know what it all means, maybe we don't have enough HGC...maybe we are just late? We will have to wait and see, but we can keep each other company. I posted a thread in 1st tri and some woman said it took up to 2 weeks before they got a positive!!
> 
> I also have a post...Anyone else late with BFN and 1 day late...eek....there are a few peeps on there if you want some company...if not I shall come back here and see how you get on....
> COME ON OUR BFPs!!!!!




i know this sounds a little cheesy of me, but, i am excited!!! 4 days late, i hope i make it there! do you think your situation is promising?! i really, really hope mine is... been waiting for the moment FOREVER! and it's soooo nice to have somebody going through the same thing. i will go check out your post and see what's going on there :) 

2 weeks? well, i hope i get mine SOMETIME, whether it takes 2 days or 2 weeks. the situation that i am in is NOT like anything that usually happens, so i am thinking positive.... not getting too much of my hopes up, but thinking positive. 

hopefully we get ours soon! :D:D:D good luck and lots and lots of babydust. i think you're in for something good!


----------



## Miss_domini

im in the same boat too

sore boobs, period cramps. a BFN but no bleeding :wacko:


----------



## APBTlover

same here....AF is due today but no signs of it. And BFN on equate + - test


----------



## maryalexandra

hey girls, i'm in the same situation now. have you discovered whether you're pregnant or not?


----------



## chocolate

Creamy cm around period due date for me, is a pregnancy sign, hope its all good news!!!


----------



## Claire_Lou

I think Im on 13dpo and due AF on Wednesday... I was getting lots of cramping but that has now disappeared and in place I have been throwing up and my boobs have started aching (they have been feeling so heavy that my back has been aching and now they are feeling tender too!)

I am getting lots of white guey cm, its almost like a blood clot in texture but white instead. Sorry if thats TMI for any of you but get the impression there isnt such thing as TMI on this forum haha!!

Come on girls... tell me you have BFPs and that Im going to get mine in the next few days!!! PLEASE!!!! xxx


----------



## jfultz

I am 7 days late and I am having this same white cm, that makes me feel like i peed myself... so if anyone figures out what its from let me know!!


----------



## Claire_Lou

Jfultz have you done a test? x


----------



## jfultz

Lots! haha, last week.. i haven't tested since thursday, but still BFN... i mean i have a test with a line, but i think its an EVAP. so... my doc. reran blood work friday... could call and get the results today, but I dunno if i really wanna know..cause if its neg. i know i'm gonna be upset. haha, wanna call and get the results for me?? :)


----------



## maryalexandra

jfultz said:


> Lots! haha, last week.. i haven't tested since thursday, but still BFN... i mean i have a test with a line, but i think its an EVAP. so... my doc. reran blood work friday... could call and get the results today, but I dunno if i really wanna know..cause if its neg. i know i'm gonna be upset. haha, wanna call and get the results for me?? :)

jfultz, i really hope it's positive for your sake and it'll give a lot of others hope as well. let us know. :) good luck, sweetie!


----------



## jfultz

well I am really scared to call and find out, cause i think im not. so... but we'll eventually see..


----------



## Claire_Lou

Oooo go on give them a call... If you saw a line its bound to be BFP right? I hope so if our symptoms are so alike would be ace!!

I did a Superdrug HPT yesterday evening and BFN but that was clearly not FMU and 12dpo... Im waiting now to see what my temperature does tomorrow... Have you been temping? xx


----------



## jfultz

I think it might have been an evap.. i'm afraid to call haha... im a chicken ... I do not temp, i wouldnt even know where to start haha... but, ya know.. i'll know for sure thursday, as i go for an us... so if i dont get up the courage to call them... lol.. :)


----------



## jfultz

ok... my blood work says BFN...:( so.. i dunno wahts up with my body!!


----------



## Claire_Lou

Aww hun :hugs: Hope your ok... Keep trying and you will get there soon xxx


----------



## jfultz

im just frustrated. I dont know whats up... i mean i have every sign of being pregnant, back pain naseated... tired... more then ever.. pee more... dont really have an appitite for things i usually would... then wake up feeling like i havent ate in days... i just dont get it... and on top of that.. i am a week late for AF.. .sooo this is strange to me, and im getting frustrated... if im not pregnant... then why isnt af here.. and why am i having all of these symptoms :(


----------



## jfultz

any chance the test could be wrong??? lol.... i know fairly unlikely..


----------



## zuzu310

Hey Gals,
I am new here but I am in a similar situation. AF was supposed to come today and she didn't show. I have been having lots of cramping off and on. It has been similar to period cramps but I would say less intense and they seem a little more centralized. I sort of have a full bloated feeling in my pelvis that is uncomfortable to lay on at night. And last night and the night before I had to get up to pee in the middle of the night which I never do. Two days ago, I got a BFN on a $ store test and I assumed I was out of the running...but I never get symptoms like I am having before AF. I guess I still have a glimmer of hope that I will get a BFP. I have been really emotional and hungry also. So baby dust for everyone!!!


----------



## grrlmom

Are false-positive "evap lines" possible if the test is read within the recommended time frame?
I mean, with the tests I have it says right on the instructions to read the test after 5 minutes; after 15 minutes, the test is no longer valid because even if it's negative, an evap line will appear after that amount of time.
I don't really consider this a malfunction of the test; the test is effective as long as the directions are followed. It is meant to be read after five minutes.

If this "faint line" that has been described appeared within the recommended time frame, I'd consider that a positive.
False positives are pretty rare.
After fifteen minutes or whatever it says on your instructions, though, you can no longer trust the test results. it's meant to be read within a specified time frame.


----------



## jfultz

I have read evaps can even show up in the time frame and can have color to them as well. Which obviously it was an evap if my blood is sayin im def. not pregnant. :( soo.. i dunno.


----------



## shils

hmmm my case seems to be very similar. AF is due tmrw and lot of creamy cm. I am not having any other symptoms. Boobs were hurting for a day or two in between but other than that nothing.


----------



## grrlmom

jfultz said:


> I have read evaps can even show up in the time frame and can have color to them as well. Which obviously it was an evap if my blood is sayin im def. not pregnant. :( soo.. i dunno.

If so, that _is_ a defective product, and needs to be exposed.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

lyoung85 said:


> okay, so... here is what's going on. i have been cramping on and off for the past week and a half. my period was due yesterday, didn't get it... not ONE drop of blood, AT ALL. those days when i was cramping, i swore i was going to get my period, and didn't. i am on day number 2, no sign of it coming today... (well, hopefully.. still cramping on and off).
> 
> now, this is what got me. dh and i had a quickie this morning. and i was thinking to myself, while goin' at it, "oh geez, feels like i started. GREAT!" but to my surprise i saw a LOT of creamy, white CM. lots. which is extreeeemely unusual before my periods. i USUALLY get sticky, white cm... and i'm kind of "dry" down there and i start to spot up until AF is full blown.
> 
> the thing is, though, the past two days i have taken 3 different pg tests. FRER, dollar general 'baby test' brand, and a red-dye equate from walmart, all BFN. i have no other "symptoms." my breasts don't hurt, i don't feel sick... the only thing is - i am really gassy. like, my dh's eyes burnt when i let one rip.
> 
> i am extremely confused, don't know WHAT is going on... if my period was going to be here, i'd be spotting by now. but i've gotten negatives, and the creamy CM is NOT anything i usually get.
> 
> wdyt? ladies, be completely honest. if you have to give it to me, just tell me. i would love positive feedback but getting my hopes up has gotten me nowhere. :/

Well the cm is a good possibility of being pregnant... Maybe you took the test too early. Hope you find out soon... Good Luck & Baby dust...
OMG and the cramping.... Oh I feel ya there, been doing that for over a week with ALL the signs... I spotted today once and it was it.... Keep us posted..

Sorry to hear of your results, blood tests are never wrong "unless" it was too early? maybe your dates are mixed up? Hang in there girlie... It will happen.
Just hold off another week and give your GP a call if you still are having symptoms and retest... Good Luck and Baby dust to ya...


----------



## terrie6

I was due on today and I have been experiencing dull lower back pain and mild cramping, I am always regular, me and husband had sex at my fertile time. I am also experiencing clear discharge keeps feeling like I have wet myself, also there is no sign of bleeding which is normally here by now


----------

